# best time to see adders ?



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

what the best time to see adders in the uk ? like time of day and year

just been speaking to my uncle and hee told me of a spot where years ago he used to see loads of adders when fishing and with the summer hols coming up next week going to see if i can get up and have a look. 

also any tips on where abouts to look would be great : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

craig_mufc said:


> what the best time to see adders in the uk ? like time of day and year
> 
> just been speaking to my uncle and hee told me of a spot where years ago he used to see loads of adders when fishing and with the summer hols coming up next week going to see if i can get up and have a look.
> 
> also any tips on where abouts to look would be great : victory:


About 2 months ago comes to mind!

To be serious you are past the best time of year by weeks.

In summer they are much harder to see but try coolers days when they need to bask to get up to temp.

Dont bother with bright sunny warm days as they are generally poor and they will be very warm and move off very quickly.

Good luck.

Goes without say dont go too close if you see them as they are easliy disturbed.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/197716-british-reptiles.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/239004-british-wildlife-thread.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/307852-adders-adders-more-adders.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/266808-todays-outing.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/258855-first-ones-year.html


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a bit of shame that ive missed it :whip:but i think i might give a cool day a go and just try my luck 

thanks guys


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

First thing in the morning and last thing in the evening now. Best time is March/April. As Graeme said, cooler days are better, bright, but overcast. Look on the south facing edges of paths.


good luck


----------

